# B-29



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

Went scouting thru my Dad's old pics and found these.

Dan

I usually leave most setting as default but did change the setting to 10.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice pics of a B29....I have old photos from my father when he was aboard the USS Missouri in '47.

See if I can get this link to work.....B52


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Some wonderful old pics there folks









I had a search through my Mum's old family pics, taken at the Biggin Hill Air-Displays during the '60s, but it seems my young nephews etc. have beaten me to it :sigh:


----------



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

Been wanting to edit the title to say B-29 can not find a way to do it. Life's little mistakes makes everyone human. Thanks SABL.

Da


----------

